

Mind-altering substances and programming - matth

Wired's article "LSD: The Geek's Wonder Drug?" got me thinking that drugs and programmers may be more common than I had previously thought. <p>Has anyone ever used any sort of drug while programming? What were the results?
======
nostrademons
Programming isn't enough of a drug on its own? I get high when a cool hack
works.

My operating systems course in college had a liquor cabinet in the CS lab (we
needed it). I wrote a good portion of our final project while tipsy. Oddly, it
didn't seem to make much of a difference.

Other than that, no. I'm a square.

------
matth
I've found that smoking marijuana has a positive effect on my programming
sessions. I feel as though I can see every single line of code at once. It
makes for a nice coding experience.

